# MSD Harlow



## KingLewis92 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just a head up, The place has been demolished.. About a 10th of the site remains, A few labs and a little underground
Went there about a month ago and it was no sign of any work starting... Now its gone, They kept it very quite


----------

